# Pictures from the December 16 Storm (Toronto)



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of night pictures from Sunday December 16. Lets see some others too!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How much snow did you get?
It was snowing the whole time so I didn't want to take any pictures.
We must of gotten 30 cm, even more with the drifting.
All my places need loader work, good luck finding one.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I would say we got 30 cm as well. But the lot of my shop had in most spots more like 45- 60cm from the wind.


----------

